# 16" BMX (Kinder) exotischer Steuersatz!?



## oreiz (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich restauriere gerade ein altes Felt Bike Bas16. Das ist ein 16" BMX für Kinder.

Leider bin ich nun an einem Punkt angekommen, wo ich Hilfe brauche.

Der Steuersatz ist mit einem 1" Gewinde. Die Lagerschalen sollten außen die Maße 32,2mm haben. Also das Steuerrohr hat einen Innendurchmesser von 32,2 mm.

Leider habe ich online bisher keinen passenden Steuersatz gefunden.

Ich wäre für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar!

Viele Grüße
der Micha


----------



## oreiz (14. Oktober 2013)

Hier ein Bild davon:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (14. Oktober 2013)

oreiz schrieb:


> Der Steuersatz ist mit einem 1" Gewinde. Die Lagerschalen sollten außen die Maße 32,2mm haben. Also das Steuerrohr hat einen Innendurchmesser von 32,2 mm.
> 
> Leider habe ich online bisher keinen passenden Steuersatz gefunden.



Das ist ein BMX 1" Steuersatz, die waren breiter. 
Sowas: http://www.porkchopbmx.com/1-Threaded_c5.htm
http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=CKGNBMX10


----------



## oreiz (14. Oktober 2013)

Yeah - das ist ja schon mal sehr gut.

Aber bekommt man das auch in Deutschland?

Ich brauch das Ding die Woche noch, da mein Sohn nächste Woche Geburtstag hat :/


----------



## R.C. (14. Oktober 2013)

oreiz schrieb:


> Aber bekommt man das auch in Deutschland?



Das wird hoffentlich einer sein: http://www.360shop.de/shop/BMX/BMX-Steuersaetze/Steuersatz-fuer-Gabeln-mit-Gewinde.html


----------



## oreiz (14. Oktober 2013)

Nee, leider nicht. 
Ich brauch ja 32,5mm - so wie bei dem hier: http://www.porkchopbmx.com/VP-H755-BMX-headset-1-threaded-w-325mm-cups-BLACK-HSIMVP-H7552.htm

... nur eben in Deutschland


----------



## R.C. (14. Oktober 2013)

oreiz schrieb:


> Nee, leider nicht.



Das ist ein BMX-Shop, der wird hoffentlich 1" BMX Steuersaetze verkaufen 
Frag' sicherheitshalber nocheinmal nach.

Ansosnten versuch's bei Winstanleys: http://www.winstanleysbmx.com/product/46271/Odyssey_Dynatron_Headset, die brauchen aber 5 Tage zum liefern.


----------



## oreiz (14. Oktober 2013)

Also die Jungs von http://www.360shop.de/ haben wohl was gefunden und wollen mir das schicken. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob der passt


----------



## RISE (15. Oktober 2013)

Genau. Sollte es nicht passen, dann solltest du mal bei Rainers Bike Shop anfragen. Die haben jede Menge Old School Teile und können dir sicherlich helfen, was passendes zu finden.


----------



## oreiz (15. Oktober 2013)

rise schrieb:


> sollte es nicht passen, dann solltest du mal bei rainers bike shop anfragen...



thx!


----------

